# How to get rid of Rabit in the backyard



## dougrus

Lawn tractor and a bit of luck... :tank: 

Just kidding... I love the little ba&@ards

How much crap can one rabbit make??? The kids cant play in the yard?


----------



## KUIPORNG

for one day probably not too much, but this guy is now there for a month or more...


----------



## J187

You can try to use products like Ropel or others. Predatory animal urine will scare rabbits away too. But if its just one rabbit, a trap will work quite well. Then you can take him far away and let him go


----------



## Brickie

A good dog or cat will get rid of the rabbit:thumbsup:


----------



## ron schenker

Ummm...rabbit stew


----------



## K2eoj

coyote


----------



## redline

Do you have a garden? 
or other food source for the rabbit?


----------



## Not Sure

J187 said:


> You can try to use products like Ropel or others. Predatory animal urine will scare rabbits away too. But if its just one rabbit, a trap will work quite well. Then you can take him far away and let him go


I agree with getting a trap. Call your local animal shelter. Sometimes they have traps they either set up themselves or let people borrow. I would also take the rabbit far away and let him go. Make sure you wear gloves and take precautions when you are dealing with animals that are not pets. (You never know. The rabbit could be sickly.)


----------



## KUIPORNG

I follow my 10 years old advice to use a pencil and recycle box to set up a trap... with a string too...

now is wait and see... I don't have carrot on hand, so use some vegetable instead....


I am not too optimistic...

I intend to drive him about 10 miles away in those horse/cow fields I saw....


I know there is probably all sort of traps available in the market ... but I don't want to spend a fortune on this. I need to save money for my cordless circular saw...


----------



## RYANINMICHIGAN

Acme Rabbit Trap


----------



## NothingsLevel

A pair of red-tailed hawks moved into my parents' backyard about 2 years ago and they have had a very, very sharp decline in rabbits, chipmunks, squirrels and just about every other small mammal they used to have.

The cats are bored now, they don't have anything left to hunt.


----------



## KUIPORNG

Here in Toronto, house backyard is not that big except for rich people... anyhow... the trap I set up is not working and I still tracing the rabit around yesterday... the problem is I have a small storage house in the backyard and looks like the rabit like to stay in between wall and the frence there for warm and comfort... I am now hopping snow will drive him away which should come a couple of months... or you know it won't , please let me know so that I need to think about what else to do...


----------



## J187

I think not sure had a good idea. Call an animal shelter. Not sure is right, they might let you borrow a trap. A real rabbit trap works very well.


----------



## jamesdart

forget the air rifle, go right for the spring gun. i had a rat problem. had a few bird feeders set up for a while and one noticed a rat. well there were a whole bunch of them living in the guys shed behind my yard. i have 2 dogs so i could not put out poison. i had no choice but to shoot the little bastards. it actually got to be quite fun. there were about 6-8. my just when i stopped noticing them, my nieghbor started having a mouse problem. he called an exterminator, who said ther eis a good chance they were coming from the same shed so he put up some rat traps along with the mouse traps. i havent seen anythin in my yard since. anyway, if it wasnt a rabbit, id highly recomend the pellet gun. since its a rabbit, id go for a trap, catch and release.


----------



## Hammatime

I would call this guy he hunts wabbits.

http://www.flashback.org/attachment.php?attachmentid=4407&stc=1&d=1153603837


----------



## KUIPORNG

I don't want to spend money on the trap, my wife does not allow me to buy a air gun for the rabit/fun, I don't want to spend gas and time to drive to the human society to get the trap, the trap "box and stick" doesn't work, after thinking with it for a little while, I will try the ancient approach, the Y stick with thick elastic blend, plus a stone approach... it should be fun too... now I need to figure out how can I get a hand on this Y stick device... I know... I will aim at the thigh, not his head...


----------



## harleysilo

You are going to waste for of your time with a slingshot (the Y thingy). They sell them a Wal-mart here. But if you want to make you own, go for a walk in the woods and find a small tree with a Y in it, preferably about 1 inch in diameter at the bottom of the Y. cut the tree down, then cut the two top parts of the Y about 4 inches long. You will need surgical tubing (like a rubber band, but hollow. You will need a little piece of leather. To attahc the tubing to the tops of the Y, with the leather in between. Then for ammo, I prefer small metal ball bearings, or glass marbels, rocks work, but don't fly straigh.

Rabbits are tough, you are just going to cause this one to hop a few feet, and then wait for you to hit it again.

Get a bigger box (cardboard) for your trap, it will work! As to what you do with said rabbit after it's in box, place box over piece of cardboard first, so it's like a lid.

Will rabbit not come to food under box?

Oh, you could also hang a net over spot rabbit likes, then drop net (cut rope hanging it) when rabbit is underneath.


----------



## KUIPORNG

the size of the box is not an issue... as it is already a big heavy recycle box... I think it is just the wind, type of food, and the stick..etc. causing the trap to fail... anyway... I will try again to do it properly with the trap and look for the slingshot next time I visit Walmart... it is not an urgent as the rabit seems appear and disappear from time to time and we keep hoping he won't be reappearing... actually it is really my wife only, she is so scare of the rabit dumpings although I told her they will be part of the ferterlizer for the soil but she doesn't buy that... Thanks anyway...


----------



## KUIPORNG

Finally called the Humane society. They said I should go with the hardway... fence the backyard... as this is wild rabit and even I get rid of one... it can come the other...

and they don't borrow/rent trap...


----------



## J187

Kuiporng - Buy some fox urine in powder form. Spread it throughout. The rabbits will not come back. They can identify the urine as belonging to the fox and consider the area to be predator infested.


----------



## KUIPORNG

I visited HD and couldn't find anything like that... I instead spent $50 bucks to buy the fence already...

anyway... the fence is a hardway but at least it can last and work for aother animals as well... thanks anyway...


----------



## J187

TRUE. As long as the area you are fencing in only cost you $50 to fence, that's not a bad solution at all. In the future if you need predator urine, you can buy online lots of places. Never used it, but it supposedly works incredibly well.


----------



## KUIPORNG

thanks for the info J187, I did a search on the net and find the stuff you talked about... I will try again tonight driving around see if anywhere sell this stuff because it is a lot of work to do the fence, I would rather to use this simple approach first... anyhow... anyone know where to buy the "Shake Away" stuff in Toronto...


----------



## KUIPORNG

Finally spent couple of hours to fenced up the wire net... it is pretty straight forward... now I intend to shp vacuum all the rabit dumpings once it stop raining and after a few sunny days...

my concernt to the fenced is how long before it starts rusting...


----------



## Colonel Hogan

ELmer Fudd to the rescue! Where is that rascally wabbit?


----------



## KUIPORNG

don't understand the English... anyhow... the rabit has lost sight... I think this can be checked mark as a sucess story in my household project records.


----------



## Dusty

In future, if rabbits come back, you can buy fox urine (or other products) at pest control places. Look in the yellow pages under exterminators or pest exterminators. Most pest companies have little stores or offices where you can buy what you need to keep unwanted animals away. Home Depot etc. don't carry nearly as many types of this sort of thing.


----------



## J187

Dusty, I'm guessing you didn't read the rest of the thread, predator urine has been mentioned numerous times.


----------



## Dusty

Yes, I had read the rest. The issue I saw was that he couldn't find fox urine and asked where it might be found in Toronto. Since I had that experience myself (not being able to find it at the usual places that carry garden stuff) I thought I'd mention that exterminators carry it for sale.


----------



## J187

I think the Rabbit will die of old age before this post is resolved :wink:


----------



## willyoldschool

*dried blood.....*

Use dried Blood...forget finding it at one of the local home improvement gardens sections.....go to you local nursery place....or find it on line...it is safe...and very effective(organic)....or try anyone of the Preditor urine products.....used cougar pee in TX for deer, rabbit...and it even kept the sqirrels from messing with my veggies......bobcat, cougar, fox, wolf...all of these are available on line......and no you can not smell them unless you stick your nose right in it......safe for the kids.....


----------



## willyoldschool

*but a pellet gun*

Will work too.......


----------



## HarryHarley

So, tell us what happened to the rabbit. Trap, gun, stew,......


----------



## KUIPORNG

Once I set up the fence... the rabbit has been out of sight... since then... so I think as long as the fence does not get rust which it doesn't etc... this is the best solution as smelling solution will last for a while but not forever... my appox 200 feet fence cost only $50 bucks... which is not too much different from the medical approach... it needs approx 2 hours labour to set it up though... but with those fence nails (U shape galvanized steel) it is very nice looking, and no dangerous to any babies/kids...etc. so for anyone who face same challenge... I would recommend them to go with Fence approach...


----------



## KUIPORNG

Guess what, the rabit is back while I was in Hong Kong. My wife called me... one of the spot in the fence is has a low point, couldn't believe he is so presistnt... well it is too cold now... but once I saw him... I am sure I can catch him as he has only one exit right now... I am looking at Rabit receipy.... I heard they are tasty...


----------



## elementx440

paintball gun?


----------



## mcvane

*I didn't know Rabbits were such an issue in Toronto*

I have to admit, this thread has made my day!

It sounds like bugs bunny has always come back with more than 9 lives.

I had an interesting mouse problem in my garage in the late fall where 3 (blind mice) attacked my seed bag and made a mess of things...trust me, mouse stew was not on my mind, but dollar store mouse traps did the job within 12 hours of setting them up!

Anyways, I hope the Rabbit doesn't come back with his extended family. 

McVane.


----------



## KUIPORNG

If I used paint ball gun... humain society will probably contact me and I might get into trouble.... I might catch him and put it in a cage for a summer like (I will feed him) he is in a prison for going into someone else property and provide some zoo experience for my 3 and 2 years old.... then release him in the winter...


----------



## razwick

Depending on where your neighbors are a bow works well... A pellet gun lets the rabbit run after getting hit and possibly die in a neighbors yard, now stick an arrow through him and you can stick him to the ground, no chasing no matter where you hit him.


----------



## joewho

My mother used an inflatable owl once.... it worked.
Scarecrow method.

Just be glad is isn't racoons.


----------



## cibula11

Plant mums all around the area. They won't touch it.


----------



## KUIPORNG

may be the rabit has connection to read this thread. He didn't show up no more... worrying all sorts of tortures seen here...


----------



## Basic_Homeowner

*Catching Rabbits*

Catch then alive with Hav-A-Heart traps, then release maybe in a park, nature reserve, hiking trail. the good news is - if you have rabbits, you probably do not have coyotes!


----------



## ocoee

*RABBIT STEW
*1 three pound rabbit
6 small onions, chopped
1 bay leaf
½ cup chopped celery
2 tsp. salt
2 cups diced carrots
3 raw potatoes, cut up
3 tbs. flour
1 tbs. chopped parsley Clean rabbit and soak in salted water. Drain, disjoint it in pieces for serving and place in a large kettle with onions, bay leaf, celery and salt. Cover with cold water and cook slowly until tender, about two hours. Add chopped carrots and potatoes and continue cooking until these vegetables are done. Smooth flour with a little cold water and add slowly. When thickened, add chopped parsley and serve.
http://www.bowhunting.net/susieq/rabbit.html


----------



## renaem

*rabbits are taking over!*

We live in NJ on a small 50 X 120 lot and we have about 20 rabbits living in our yard. I AM SICK OF IT. The kids can't play in the yard because of the massive amount of rabbit poop-mounds of caviar-and we have an 18 month old Beagle. The dog can't even keep them away.

yesterday my husband chased one away who was right at our front door and this morning one was on the deck staring the dog down at the back sliders.

The dog is going nuts with the barking and howling and in turn it's driving us crazy.

The rabbit family lives under our deck and we need to get them out before we can close it up. I called every animal control number and no one is any help to us. This is ridiculous. 

I wanted to remove them in a humane manner but enough is enough.
The mother just had babies about a month ago on the lawn in the back yard at 10 at night and I'm sure more are on the way.

Any real suggestions????


----------



## DangerMouse

hi and welcome to the forum.
first suggestion, copy your question to a new post in the pest control section. 
more people will see it and be able to offer new advise.
this thread is from years ago and the original rabbit is no doubt worm food by now.
one thing i noticed in a couple of these threads is no-one has mentioned HUMAN urine as a deterrent.
they avoid that scent as well as predator urine, and it's by far cheaper!!!

DM


----------

